# Linguaphone Portuguese CompleteCourse



## synthpaintann (Aug 20, 2009)

*Linguaphone Portuguese Course by Antonio Fornazaro and Ana Paula Ramos Da Silva second edition 1994. *


Please leave comments about your experience of this course.:ranger:

Any body with a an unwanted copy ( CD version) please contact me directly.lane:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi

On a popular auction site just type "Linguaphone Portuguese" their is two on offer one at

£5 and one at £3.49 both with buy it now.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## nelinha (Jan 15, 2009)

Just check that it is the Portuguese version, not the Brazilian version.


----------

